# Funktion Rückgabewert



## Basstarono (17 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wie lege ich bei einer Funktion den Rückgabewert fest. Ich schreibe ja nur RETURN; und nicht RETURN var1;

Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch ein paar Seiten für Programmieranfänger, dann immer her mit den Links.

Gruß


----------



## Hohlkörper (17 Juli 2008)

So sollte es gehen:


```
FUNCTION ADD : Int

VAR_INPUT
IN1 : Int;
IN2 : Int;
END_VAR

ADD := IN1 + IN2;

END_FUNCTION
```
Der Name der Funktion wird quasi wie eine Variable behandelt, der dann im Code der Funktionswert zugewiesen werden kann.


----------

